# Some of My Photo Manips what do you think?



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

I use a program called Photofiltre I've gotten a bit better over the past few years lol. So what do you think? Some of these were some that people requested when I used to make them for people who role played. 


















































Avatars (w/edited image):


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

The blurry photos really bother my eyes (the first one the most). Some of them are so dark it is hard to see what is going on.

It looks like you are having fun and learning how to manipulate the program. Keep it up.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

lol yes I was on a blurry kick when I made those maybe about a year or so ago. Same with the darkness I thought it looked good at the time lol, but now its stuck and I can't fix it, kinda like the effect though especially in Reve.

But since most were request and thats what they wanted I'm like "well... whatever." I just make them lol.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you do requests now by any chance? I would love one!


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

there so amazing !!!!!!


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sure PintoTess, But it might take awhile depending on what I have going on. Feel free to give me some pics and I'll see what I can do if you still want one. Just tell me what you want on it, what you want me to do with it, if you want a background and what kind of background and all that stuff. I can also remove bridles and halters and like in the first pic, that horse did have a bridle on.

Thank you, Frankie.


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is one that i would love to get rid of the ugly background.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Tmyfrnk, what kind of background where you thinking of? Anything else you'd like me to add?


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Some kind of nature background would be great. Could you ad his name "Greek's Handsome Adonis"
Thanks


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok will do, might be a few days as I don't have regular access to the computer the program is on and my laptop is being dumb and didn't want to start it when I tried to download it. But I'll get it done quickly.


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

Great..Thanks!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

yaya!!! would you be able to put her name, Tess, and a nice forest or maybe even a river (a nice one though )..thanxxx! if these pics are not good enough, just tell me and I will post more: D Oh and if its not too much trouble, can you take the jump out and make us jumping over a river/stream? But only if you cant edit out the jump...


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow you are very good! I would love for you do do one, but i your busy now so maybe when your done?


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here you go Tmyfrnk, What do you think? if theres anything you don't like I can probably change it for you:









I'm working on yours now Pino Tess. What would you like JackofDiamonds?


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Finshed it Pinto Tess, Tell me what you think and if you want anything changed, hope you like it:


----------



## kaity8 (Nov 3, 2010)

wow oh wow,:shock: i thoght they were pictures from postcards you boght!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh wow thanx! I looooove it


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

here are the pics i was asking you about =) Oh and his name is Katarl


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

wow Katarl is looking good with his head a HQ carriage


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> wow Katarl is looking good with his head a HQ carriage


 
Thanks heaps!!!  I have been working really hard to get him looking good. His so good! And he really tries hard! His got flying & simple changes, leads, lengthen (working on an extension),Turn on the forhand and Turn on the HQ, Flexion is coming on great, all in two weeks! and ive been swimming him to get his HQ's building up. I must be doing something right.lol :clap:Oh Karlos what a special horse...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I would be proud of him too  I am and I dont even know him lol 
Keep it up


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

I love it! Thanks
How about this one of Greek's Goddess Lucy Liu.


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw she's a cutie, anything in particular you want for this one? background etc.? Or did you just want a nature background like the other one?


----------



## Losthope236 (Feb 9, 2009)

Here you go jackofdiamonds: let me know if you want anything changed:










here you go Tmyfrnk, hope you like it let me know it you want anything changed. That pic was a difficult angle to work with lol:










I am *so *sorry these took so long I've been very busy lately.


----------



## tmyfrnk (Aug 11, 2009)

That's cute!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

hahah im sure that JackofDiamonds loves it  her internet is down so she wont be on for a while


----------

